# lasciare



## chica_yeye

Ciao!!!
¿Cómo puedo traducir esto al italiano?sólo las que estan en cursiva.
"... llega un medicamento que aumentaría las posibilidades de ingresar a esa universidad. _Ella te pide que le dejes tomarla_." 
¿Puedo usar la palabra _lasciare_?
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo diría:_
(Lei) Ti chiede di poter prenderla.
_


----------



## chica_yeye

Ok, muchas gracias sabrinita!!!!


----------



## sabrinita85

De nadita!


----------



## Silvia10975

Hay algo que no entiendo. ¿Qué quiere tomar? TomarLA... el medicamento no es, ¿es la universidad? ¿Se dice tomar la universidad? Sin tener claro el particular, de todos modos yo diría: _ti chiede di lasciargliela prendere_/_ti chiede di lasciare che la prenda_.
¿Me aclaras la duda por favor?

 Silvia


----------



## sabrinita85

Creo que se refiere a medicamento. Que pero es en masculino en esp, pero femenino en ita.

Uff, en realidad, ahora que me lo pienso... vaya rollo...


----------



## chica_yeye

Es que estaba haciendo referencia a una pastilla, pero en el texto lo manejan de las dos formas, como pastilla y como fármaco, para darle una variación.


----------



## Silvia10975

Ahora entiendo ¡jejeje!
Entonces igualmente estaba bien: _ti chiede di lasciargliela prendere_/_ti chiede di lasciare che la prenda_.
Espero te sirva 
¡Y bienvenida en el foro!
Silvia


----------



## Neuromante

¿Eso no es un leísmo?

...*que le dejes*...

Me conformo con un sí o un no.


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> ¿Eso no es un leísmo?
> 
> ...*que le dejes*...
> 
> Me conformo con un sí o un no.


Me parece que sí.


----------



## chica_yeye

Muchas gracias Silvia


----------



## Cristina.

No es un leísmo: que le (COI) dejes tomarla (COD)
Saludos!


----------



## kolya97

Cristina. said:


> No es un leísmo: que le (COI) dejes tomarla (COD)
> Saludos!


 
El DPD lo pone como un caso de leísmo:

Los verbos _hacer_ y _dejar,_ cuando tienen sentido causativo, esto es, cuando significan, respectivamente, ‘obligar’ y ‘permitir’, siguen la misma estructura que los verbos de influencia: «verbo causativo + complemento de persona + verbo subordinado». Tanto _hacer_ como _dejar_ tienden a construirse con complemento directo si el verbo subordinado es intransitivo: _«Él la hizo bajar a su estudio y le mostró el cuadro»_ (Aguilera _Caricia_ [Méx. 1983]); _«Lo dejé hablar»_ (Azuela _Tamaño _[Méx. 1973]); y tienden a construirse con complemento indirecto cuando el segundo verbo es transitivo: _«Alguien lo ayudó a incorporarse, lo estimuló y hasta le hizo tomar café» _(JmnzEmán _Tramas_ [Ven. 1991]); _«El alcaide de la cárcel le dejaba tocar el banjo todas las mañanas» _(Cela _Cristo_ [Esp. 1988]).

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_​


----------



## Cristina.

kolya97 said:


> El DPD lo pone como un caso de leísmo:
> Ma se c'è lo stesso verbo "tomar".
> 
> _Tanto hacer como dejar_ tienden a construirse con *complemento indirecto* cuando el segundo *verbo* es *transitivo*: _«Alguien lo ayudó a incorporarse, lo estimuló y hasta *le* hizo *tomar* café» _(JmnzEmán _Tramas_ [Ven. 1991]); _«El alcaide de la cárcel *le* dejaba tocar el banjo todas las mañanas» _(Cela _Cristo_ [Esp. 1988]).


Tomar è un verbo transitivo.
Le hizo/dejó tomar café o le hizo/dejó tomarlo.
Le hizo/dejó tomar la pastilla o le hizo/dejó tomarla.

Café , pastilla, lo , la = complemento oggetto.
Le = complemento di termine.


----------



## Elisabetha76

chica_yeye said:


> Ciao!!!
> ¿Cómo puedo traducir esto al italiano?sólo las que estan en cursiva.
> "... llega un medicamento que aumentaría las posibilidades de ingresar a esa universidad. _Ella te pide que le dejes tomarla_."
> ¿Puedo usar la palabra _lasciare_?
> Muchas gracias!!!


cómo te lian para algo tan simple: Lei ti chiede di prenderla.


----------



## Cristina.

Ma "lei ti chiede di prenderla" corrisponde a "ella te pide que la tomes".
Manca il "le dejes". L'intera frase è "ella te pide que le dejes tomarla".


----------



## Silvia10975

Elisabetha76 said:


> cómo te lian para algo tan simple: Lei ti chiede di prenderla.


Lastima que no sea tan simple en italiano. Así la persona que escucha puede no entender si el remedio tiene que tomárselo él o ella. Mira:


Cristina. said:


> Ma "lei ti chiede di prenderla" corrisponde a "ella te pide que la tomes".
> Manca il "le dejes". L'intera frase è "ella te pide que le dejes tomarla".


Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo Cristina.
 Silvia.


----------



## Elisabetha76

¿Y si usara el verbo "permettere" en lugar de "lasciare"? al fin y al cabo lo que quiere es tomarse ese medicamento...QUE SE LO TOME!


----------



## Silvia10975

Perdóname, pero siempre ha sido "ella TE pide"...


----------



## Silvia10975

Sí, también sería correcto. "Permettere" o "lasciar fare" algo se parecen mucho.
_Ti chiede di lasciargliela prendere_/_ti chiede di lasciare che la prenda_.
_Ti chiede di permetterle di prenderla. _Pero me suena demasiado complicada así la frase en italiano... Sigo prefiriendo la primera.


----------



## kolya97

Cristina. said:


> Tomar è un verbo transitivo.
> Le hizo/dejó tomar café o le hizo/dejó tomarlo.
> Le hizo/dejó tomar la pastilla o le hizo/dejó tomarla.
> 
> Café , pastilla, lo , la = complemento oggetto.
> Le = complemento di termine.


 
Transitivo? Ma va? 

Ad ogni modo non volevo fare polemica, semplicemente ho fatto notare che e’ un caso di “leísmo”, seppur ammesso, come tanti altri.

Io, che dico “Ana me pidió que *la* dejara tomar la pastilla” mi devo considerare laísta? Non credo.


----------

